# Subcontractor NEEDED in Delaware



## SnowmanDE (Oct 25, 2014)

Need a reliable sub in northern DE. 

Must have at least a 3/4 ton truck with ability to spread salt. 

Leave contact info and I will get back to you. 

Lots of work!


----------



## DeSnowman (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sub Work*

Hello, responding to your post. How much work do you have and how many trucks would you need.


----------



## Easy Outs (Oct 18, 2014)

Is this Newark area? Are you supplying salt or do we?


----------



## SnowmanDE (Oct 25, 2014)

I may need one to two trucks. We would supply salt. If your interested please leave your number and I will call you.


----------



## superdutypsd (Oct 30, 2014)

Andrew 
Cell# 610-733-3526 live on 896 around pa/de line interest is work you have feel free to contact me anytime new to site and trying to network thank you


----------

